# Skyline tuning shops



## NurSpecR34 (Feb 16, 2004)

hi everyone, im looking for good skyline shops in the USA, shops that already have experience in building sick skylines...im specifically searching somewhere near florida, but anywhere in the USA will do


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

NurSpecR34 said:


> hi everyone, im looking for good skyline shops in the USA, shops that already have experience in building sick skylines...im specifically searching somewhere near florida, but anywhere in the USA will do


XS Engineering out in Huntington Beach, CA knows what they're doing. RBMotoring apparently works on some, as well.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The guys at Do-Luck USA in Kent, Washington know their stuff about Skylines. Although Do-Luck isn't a tuning shop (they're a distributor), Mikey and the crew there could certainly point you in the right direction.


----------

